# $105 track day at Willow Springs-Streets of Willow-January 8-9th in SoCal



## scully (Aug 27, 2010)

Extremespeedtrackevents.com will be at Willow Springs Streets of Willow - January 8-9th for a track day,all drivers will have a special track day price of only $105.00 (DISCOUNT CODE IS sow5) for a whole day of fun.Any Questions contact Chris Willard at [email protected] com (co founder of REDLINE Time Attacks and now new owner of EXTREMESPEEDTRACKEVENTS.COM) or register at www.extremespeedtrackevents.com
Free on track help for beginner
Must register before Dec 15 for discount


----------



## scully (Aug 27, 2010)

Discount code extended till Dec 24th
Sweet !!!!!!


----------

